# Nice airport, France, Antibes Parking pick up/drop off



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi folks


I'm leaving for South of France in the next couple of months or so, and will be picking my other half up from Nice airport a few days after I get down there.

Does anyone know if you can park at Nice airport whilst whilst waiting to pick-up people who are flying in?

I've looked on the web, but can't see to find much info, thought some of you guys may have been??

w


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I have picked up sister in law twice from there flying with wheazy jet in the early days. As the plane was 5 hours late I had a bit of time on my hands to look around. I cannot remember exactly and also whether things have changed since 8 years ago but not only could I park but watch the planes landing and taxing up to the main building. Being France, I simply cannot imagine there being difficulty in parking but of course I don't know whether terrorism has caused nausea and dispondancy there re security measures.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Have a look at Google and see if you can email them for height barriers. I say this because a couple of years ago they put height barriers on at Bordeaux Airport, even in the longstay carpark, so it is difficult to go in the motorhome. It seems that once these airports start getting busier they change the rules.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

We were there earlier this year and from memory there are height barriers, dips and bollards. Not an easy place to park a MH in. Across the main road there is a larger parking area and this may be better but can't say for sure as we haven't used it.

I'm assuming that you will be carrying the "bulk" of the luggage if that is the case then my advice would be to park near to the St Laurent du Var marina area and walk the couple of hundred mtrs to the airport terminal. If you have a day or two spare then you can reccy the place before hand.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Just had an email from Nice Airport and it says that it is impossible to park a motorhome there because of height barriers.


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Had to pick up my daughter at Nice airport this summer. Not only is there absolutely NO place to park a motorhome, the airport officials were unhelpful and down right rude basically they just told us to get off their property with that vehicle!! There is bus parking but they would not allow us to use it even though we explained we would be there less than 30 minutes and would not be leaving the motorhome unattended!!

I suggest you look for the closest aire. There is a good public bus system running along the coast from Cannes to Nice and it stops at the airport.

Arizona


Arizona


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

you could always try Cap 3000 car park and take the bus from there. The bus routes are given on the Cap 3000 website. I'm pretty sure the car park can be accessedd by MH's

Noel


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> There is a good public bus system running along the coast from Cannes to Nice and it stops at the airport.


and they only charge €1 for a journey between the airport and central Nice - or did last year when I was there


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

There is a m/h parking area listed on CC-Infos in the Nice suburbs on Blvd Napoleon 111....

>Click here<

Google translate of French comments for the listing...

_Park in a nearby town, St Laurent du Var eg, free, and take the train for a few euros (- 5 per person), more parking problems and free spirit without fear of PV.

06/02/2009 EO Nice replied: "No Parking for motorhomes' to my question:" Where can I park to visit? "

08/11/2008 Hello. Regarding parking in Nice, coming to pass in October, important work in the specified area, I would not recommend trying to park in Nice.

12/09/2007 Hello. For parking, between the Boulevard Napoleon III and the French Memorial Avenue, near the church.

12/09/2007 Change GPS: 43.37 '94 and 7.13 '09 .12 
Friendships.
_

...which doesn't look too promising.

I would go for the other option and park at nearby St Laurent Du Var on Ave Emile Dechame....

>Click Here<

No guarantees of course :wink:

Pete


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Does anyone have anything to add to this topic, we are meeting some friends in two weeks and would ideally like to pick up and set down from Nice airport.

Airport web site quotes €45 to €55 for taxi approx 7 miles, can this be true?


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

http://www.frenchairportguide.com/nce/nice-arrivals.htm

This is a handy site with info about the airport and transport to/from (once you get past all the ads).

We've used the train from Nice and found it easy to use.


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Just a quick update on Nice airport access for motorhomes.
We had arranged to meet two friends arriving on a flight last Tuesday 8th May. We did a dummy run on the Monday and found that it is possible to pick up and drop off at Terminal 2 provided the motorhome height is under 3.10 metres.

On the Tuesday, we were able to collect our friends after they had texted us that they were at a pre arranged place at the "Kiss & Fly" drop off point. Today, we were able to drop them off again without any problems.

The "Kiss & Fly" area is a narrow roadway outside the arrivals area and it is not wide enough to ovetake anyone so it is impossible to arrive and then wait for anyone as you will block all the traffic. Be prepared to drop off or pick up very quickly.

At the top of the ramp up to the "Kiss & Fly" area there is a glass windowed security office and on each occasion that I passed the staff looked as though they would have prohibited me from stopping if I had slowed down to ask permission.

The only parking area without height barriers that we saw was a very long way from the terminal buildings.

Taxi prices are outrageous in the Nice / Cannes area and the approximate charges can be viewed on the airport web site so it is worth trying to use the "Kiss & Fly" provided your van can go under the 3.10 metre height barrier. We got stung €25 by a taxi driver one night for collecting 4 of us from a restaurant and taking us less than two miles.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry I missed this one.

I picked up a friend at Nice airport last year - could not access the arrivals level due to the height barrier, but was able to use the departures level and have friend walk up - needed to keep driving round until she arrived though, as nowhere to park.

If you are fit and like a nice long walk, you could park for free at the Western end of Boulevard Anglaise then walk half an hour or catch a us to the airport. Lots of motorhomes park along there.


----------

